# Looking for Mora Metallic E46 pics



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Hi all,

I'm looking for an E46 pic in *Mora Metallic* (Individual Color), it's referred as Mora Red too. I have a pic in the catalog, but I'd like to see it on an E46.

If you happen to see, click, find or read anything about it, please let me know.

I couldn't find a car here in my part of the world. I checked all the dealers around, still no go.

The last thing I'll do is to drive to Munich (about 500mls) 

Thanks in advance

Alex


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex, if you don't have that pic, nobody else does...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I've only seen pics of it on a Z3:



























(Mora on the left, violet red on the right)


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

not a very good pic here, but


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex, I guess the list of (unique) features of your next ride WILL be impressive... :thumb:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *Alex, I guess the list of (unique) features of your next ride WILL be impressive... :thumb: *




thanks for the pics guyz :thumb: , saved them on the disk already.

Alex, I'm really wanting a different combo. You have already seen the pics of my car. It looks really different in person. Some people are still making compliments and telling how good the car looks after almost 3 years.

Can you imagine that my dealer doesn't have an example here ? I spoke to my client advisor and told him that I'm even ready to drive an hour or so to see mora paint; but they don't have it :tsk:

Thinking to myself, I said, "Hmm, if it doesn't exist here, that's something for me "

So, everyone stay tuned !


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alex,

Scope out the Reeperbahn this weekend. You can see just about anything there if you hit it at the right time!

And you might even see a Mora metallic colored car, too!


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> Alex, I'm really wanting a different combo. You have already seen the pics of my car. It looks really different in person. Some people are still making compliments and telling how good the car looks after almost 3 years.
> 
> ...


I like that color on the E46... I saw the pic ATYCLB posted (off of BMW.de?) and I dig it.

Looking forward to seeing that new ride! :thumb:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *
> 
> Alex,
> 
> ...


Hey Mike,

Reeperbahn is the best place to find almost every color  How did I forget that ?


----------

